# Hide working help



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

So I have butchered and processed a New Zealand meat rabbit, I have the hide cured scraped and yolked, now after washing off the yolk after 36 hrs I have the hide supple. 
Fast forward to when I am going to sell it and it's dried out in places and no longer supple after I sat it in a towel in my car for 5 hrs. 
I cured with salt and sprinkled borax on the hide to repel bugs for 2 days and scraped after that to pull loose fat off before shampoo and yolk. Now here I am with a not so supple hide.

HELP ME?


----------

